
National Geographic magazine shifts to for-profit status with Fox partnership - hackuser
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/national-geographic-magazine-shifts-to-for-profit-status-with-fox-partnership/2015/09/09/7c9f034e-56f0-11e5-8bb1-b488d231bba2_story.html
======
hackuser
More and probably coverage here:

[http://www.poynter.org/news/mediawire/372049/national-
geogra...](http://www.poynter.org/news/mediawire/372049/national-geographic-
magazine-is-becoming-a-for-profit/)

An aside: HN's requirement to use the actual headline lead me to post the 2nd-
best coverage; its headline was better. No policy is perfect of course.

------
04rob
National Geographic is a tremendously respected brand and is one of the last
quality educational TV channels that hasn't "sold out" by making cheap reality
shows (See History Channel, The Learning Channel, Discovery, etc). I really
hope this doesn't change that.

~~~
acjohnson55
I, too, am disturbed by the news, but let's not exaggerate the respectability
of Nat Geo channel's programming. They've brought us such gems as American
Gypsies, Doomsday Preppers, and Polygamy, USA.

~~~
04rob
Great point! They've definitely drifted towards more "entertainment-focused"
shows as of late.

